# Observations



## Sago (Jan 6, 2016)

Well I now have been playing around for a couple of weeks.
My backyard is very restrictive for shooting any sort of projectiles so I mainly plink away with chickpeas except I find myself nibbling on my ammo of choice.
Have made a coulple of naturals to go with one the boys gave me on my retirement.That is steel made from a three pronged hand rake.The middle prong was removed and the two outers welded back on the handle.
The two I made have red Marksman tapered tubes marked high velocity.
They are real easy to draw back so I tend to practise with those two catapults/slingshots/dobbers or shanghaies.
I used some 6mm steel balls on the weekend when out in the bush and obviously found them quite accurate compared to the chickpeas.Will have a go with some 9.5mm balls and also some marbles when I get hold of some.Expect better results again but it sure is fun experimenting.
I now have fork hit war wounds on both my naturals as I tried a rock on the latest one.Must have been sandstone as it splattered rather spectacularly when it hit the fork.
My fork hits with rocks have all been when shooting sideways through the forks but I don't get them if shooting hammer grip with The Vee upright.
Always shot upright when younger so maybe that has something to do with it.
One thing that helped me exponentially was watching a Bill Hays video where he said to relax the pouch and let the ammo sort of slip out.That improved my accuracy straight away and dovetails with the videos Charles did on speed humps.
Not really a question I know but thought I would share my limited experiences to date.

Keith


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

I had have the same problem and the video you told, helped me a lot...


----------

